#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  March Member of the Month

## Nazgul

WHAT TIME IS IT?
No seriously.  I'm not wearing a watch.  No wait.  That's not it.  Um... Oh right...

It's time for Memeber of the Month.  No wait.  Member.  Member of the month.  Though Memeber of the month would be cool idea.  We could give a trophy to the best meme posted by a member an... Um Kris is looking at me.  I'd best get on with it.

So this month, after much deliberation and a few knife fights, the staff has decided to honour a member, like we do every month.  

This person has been a member for going on seven years, which let's face it is a good amount of time.  But that's nothing until you look at her post count, which has her going on 25 000 posts,  An impressive number to be sure.

Now I know what you're thinking, what else has she done?  Does she have a blog?  

Well to answer your second question first, she does have a blog, but she hasn't used it in ages and when it was in use, she used it for announcing absences and returns.

As for what else has she done?  Well she has roleplayed.  Quite a lot actually.  And from what I've read she's a good writer and RPer.  If you wanted to read some of her stuff, should you be so inclined, the easiest place to find her in the Private RP section.  Just look for active RPs with literally thousands of posts and that will likely be her.  What, don't believe me?  Unexpected Deadly Romance is over 800 pages long.  Eldarin Shock is over 100 pages.  And those are just the active ones they are in.  There are others of course, including Kingdom of Torrentail for which she has a Master Gamer trophy.

So no matter how you slice it, this lady has been one hell of a contributor to the site.  And we on the staff look forward to more years and more posts with her among us.

So join with me now in honouring the one!  The only! 

 :cheerleader: NoviDome! :cheerleader:

----------


## Kris

Way to go  @NoviDome;

----------


## Griff

Congrats

----------


## Omac

Wonderful! 

Remember you only win once, so get all of your demands out of the way before the deadline comes!

----------


## NoviDome

You guys, I am honoured  :luv: 
I never really considered myself a super active member of the forum since all I do is private roleplays, I don't participate in events and all that, so I hadn't expected this tribute! It was lovely to read, and it warmed my heart <3
THANK YOU!  :~xoxo~:

----------


## Summeralla

Congrats

----------


## Dnafein

Congratulations

----------


## StarCatcher

CONGRATS!!!!

----------


## Sparkz

WOoooooooOOOO Way to go! You're literally one of the best rp partners I have ever had! You go girl!

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x42aPmtnVDg

this is all i can think about now with that intro line

also, congrats NoviDome!

----------


## Merry



----------


## G

Congratulations!!! <3

----------


## Enigma



----------


## Merry



----------

